#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Phrae - Wiang Kosai National Park

## dirtydog

*Wiang Kosai National Park*

*Phrae*
*Lampang*

Wiang Kosai  is the first national park in Prae Province. It covers Long District  and Wang Chin District, Prae Province and Tern District, Sobprab  District and Mae Ta District, Lampang Province. There are crossed over  by high steep mountains and many beautiful waterfalls, e.g. Mae Koeng  Luang, Mae Koeng Noi, and also Mae Jork Hot Spring which is the source  of rivers and streams. The area of the park is about 410 Km2 (256,250  Rai).

*Geography*

The landscape is  high steep mountains, the average steep is 80 degree. The highest point  from sea level equals 1,267 meters whereas the average equal 800 meters.  Covering with evergreen forest and mixed deciduous forests and  overlapping high steep cliffs that are the sources of many streams e.g.  Mae Koeng, Mae Jork, Mae Sin and Mae Pak. Since mountain is sandstone,  it makes the soil decayed from the mountain become sandy soil with fine  ventilation. The plain area nearby the slopes of the hill is good  condition laterite soil.  

*Climate*

Summer, March to May,  the maximum temperature is around 39°C in April. From June to October  is the rainy season and during the winter, November to February, The  minimum temperature is around 13°C in December.  

*Flora  and Fauna*

In the upper side of the mountain range covers with  dry evergreen forests whereas the lower side are mixed deciduous  forests. The important plants are Oramosia, rubbers, genus diospyros,  Lagerstroemia, red pterocarpus and teaks, and also the forest floor  e.g., bamboo, palms, rattans, dendrobium, etc.

The forests used to have a large number of various kinds of wild animals  e.g. tiger, elephant and deer. But a large number of the animals were  hunted illegally. Nowadays there are only small animals to see such as  barking deer, wild boars, squirrels, chipmunks and several kinds of  birds that are plentifully lives in the valleys and river sources.

----------

